# Getting Ireland Passport through descent?



## Times (3 mo ago)

Hello, so I know my family side has Irish blood. My parents weren't born in Ireland though but instead the USA. I am not sure what to do or what to know for the next steps to get Ireland Passport. If anyone knows please share

also if this is not the right place to post lmk,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This should get you started: Citizenship - Department of Foreign Affairs


----------

